# Looking for advice on Travel Trailer



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Any advice on brands to stay away from? Just need a bumper pull can only afford a used one. Don't want a FEMA Trailer. How old and any brands that are better or worse?


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

My son has a very good trailer practically new that he wants to sell. Contact him at 832-244-7410.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you plan to travel around with it you should look for one which is built with aluminum frame. 
Best brand is Airstream. It is all aluminum....not just the frame but the entire trailer including roof. All other trailers have rubber roof, which is not durable. However, what you pay for an used Airstream could be as much as what you pay for a brand new other brand.

Trailers with smooth fiberglass walls are pretty for a few years and then if you are unlucky you will experience fiberglass seperation. It wrinkles and curls. The aluminum skin trailer has ridges on body and does not look as good but is more durable. You can also repaint it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

mas360 said:


> If you plan to travel around with it you should look for one which is built with aluminum frame.
> Best brand is Airstream. It is all aluminum....not just the frame but the entire trailer including roof. All other trailers have rubber roof, which is not durable. However, what you pay for an used Airstream could be as much as what you pay for a brand new other brand.
> 
> Trailers with smooth fiberglass walls are pretty for a few years and then if you are unlucky you will experience fiberglass seperation. It wrinkles and curls. The aluminum skin trailer has ridges on body and does not look as good but is more durable. You can also repaint it.


I do not own a a Airstream but if I ever upgrade I will..I got a Mobil Scout with slide and rubber roof (roof is the Pain) probably cause its stored outside..Love the trailer plenty roomy, but roof always needs clean/leak here and there/and it almost 15y and new roof is between 3 and 5 k..I plan on giving it one more cleaning and put the best roof coat I can find soon...


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

cva34 said:


> I do not own a a Airstream but if I ever upgrade I will..I got a Mobil Scout with slide and rubber roof (roof is the Pain) probably cause its stored outside..Love the trailer plenty roomy, but roof always needs clean/leak here and there/and it almost 15y and new roof is between 3 and 5 k..I plan on giving it one more cleaning and put the best roof coat I can find soon...


There is a treatment for roof. Google Liquid Roof or Liquid Rubber. User feedbacks say it would last at least 5 years stored outside.

I don't understand why no manufacturers other than Airstream would build trailers with aluminum roof. My el cheapo popup camper had aluminum roof and that thing was stored outdoors without the PITA anti-leak maintenance.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

If you never had a trailer before, Id not spend a bunch of money on one.

Get a decent looking one for 7-10,000 on PPL Houston, for entry into the sport.

No two trailers are the same, get one with Electronic Controls on Water Heater, there are two different size of tanks underneath for gray and black water (i think possibly a 20 gal or 40 gal ((CHECK)), awnings are easy to break during quick windstorm. Towing is pretty good, obey all safety devices - tow bars, leveling systems, speeds, turns, one little correction towing one and it will not be pretty.

They are fun, you will figure it out as you go.

T/D


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Trout-deluxe said:


> If you never had a trailer before, Id not spend a bunch of money on one.
> 
> Get a decent looking one for 7-10,000 on PPL Houston, for entry into the sport.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree. I bought a 24 ft Mallard 3 years ago, and had to learn as I went, but it did not take long. I think carrying what you need, and learning how to store it was key. I don't carry near as much **** as when I started, but have what I need. Do a lot of cooking on a small gas grill outside (sausage, dogs etc), and use a crockpot a lot inside. A bolt together sawhorse with a 1 x 12 top makes a great fish cleaning table, and stores easy. Did I mention don't carry a lot of ****?


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks I might go to PPL next weekend and look at a bunch at once. What towing stuff should I need with a 1/2 ton small v8? Sway bars? Or whatever they are called?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Equalizer hitch. Get one, and a good brake control. Look at the Holiday Ramblers for a quality trailer. I have a Keystone 5th wheel, which is on the low end of quality, but good enough for me. If you can, store it under a roof to keep the UV from killing it.

NEVER LEAVE AN AWNING or EZ UP OPEN when you are gone!! A little thunder boomer can wipe one out in a heartbeat.

Slide out are nice if you can afford it. The more the better but with a 1/2 ton you'll be limited. If you don't have one, install a trans cooler.

Primitive camping will be better with a generator. I like the Champion 3.5/4Kw for cheap and quiet with built-in 30 amp RV plug.

Start looking at internet RV forums for more info.

SG2


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

day18 said:


> Thanks I might go to PPL next weekend and look at a bunch at once. What towing stuff should I need with a 1/2 ton small v8? Sway bars? Or whatever they are called?


equalizer hitch, and with a 1/2 ton you are very limited in what you can pull so look it up online or on the sticker on the door to find your towing numbers. Then find trailers in the range that your truck can handle. Also those salesmen will tell you anything to get a sale. So don't ask them hey do you think my 1/2 ton can handle this 42ft fifth wheel? So know your numbers


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I attended the recent RV show at Reliant. There were some really large tag-along trailers with "1/2 TON TOWABLE" signs. BUYER BEWARE! Obviously, not ALL 1/2 ton trucks will tow ALL of those trailers. Refer to your vehicles specifications. Remember too that you are going to be stocking the thing with your gear. It can add up.

Funny example: We were helping a friends swap their stuff from one motorhome they had owned for years to a newer one they had purchased. His wife said she didn't know where to put the glasses. We looked. There were over 50!!! Holy Toledo, Batman. Use plastic Mabel!

SG2


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

glampers said:


> equalizer hitch, and with a 1/2 ton you are very limited in what you can pull so look it up online or on the sticker on the door to find your towing numbers. Then find trailers in the range that your truck can handle. Also those salesmen will tell you anything to get a sale. So don't ask them hey do you think my 1/2 ton can handle this 42ft fifth wheel? So know your numbers


Very good advice. My neighbor let a salesman talk him into a 30' TT to pull behind his 1/2 ton truck. Says the tranny is constantly shifting up and down. He's wanting to trade for something lighter now......gonna lose his arse on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If this is your first RV and you have any friends that have one - try to get one of them to go with you once you select one to purchase. Experienced campers are at least aware of some of the potential pitfalls and can help you test the stuff that you might not know how to operate.

SG2


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I towed my 7,000 lbs fully loaded TT on two trips with a Dodge 1/2 ton. The total tow miles were under 500. The transmission was toasted. There were only 48,000 miles on the clock and I had replaced factory trannie fluid at 30K miles with synthetic fluid. Highest speed with that truck-trailer on hilly country in West Texas was 45 miles/hr while climbing hills. 

I replaced that Dodge 1/2 ton with an F250 diesel. I did not even feel the trailer was behind me. Fuel mileage with the diesel was 12/gal while the Dodge was making 7/gal. I deem the 1/2 ton is good for nothing more than popup camper, which is much less heavy and is not as bad as far as wind resistance is concerned.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

if yer going slick side and new take a look into AZDEL construction


----------

